# ISO Coconut pudding recipe



## mvivanco (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm in search of a coconut pudding recipe.  More interested in the coconut milk than actual coconut flakes in a vanilla type of recipe.  Any tips or actual recipes?


----------



## letscook (Apr 25, 2009)

Found this one on the Food Channel site.
Emeril also had one that was lil more involved

Haupia (Coconut Pudding Dessert) Recipe : : Food Network

Hope it is what you looking for.


----------



## mvivanco (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks I'll gve it a try.


----------



## luvs (Apr 25, 2009)

sounds like a keeper to me!


----------

